# Chilly nights



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:smow::smow: Now that the real cold weather has finally kicked in out here on the east coast I was wondering if anyone else has the same concern that I do, or am I worrying about nothing. My bedroom is the coldest room in the house, it is the farthest from the furnace. Since my house is large, I have been keeping the heat lower this year to save a little on fuel costs. At night the house goes down to approx 60F, but our bedroom is in the 50's. 
Although the pups sleep in bed with me till around midnight, they go into their crates for the rest of the night. Their crates are nestled perfectly in a nook in the room, they have blankets over the top and down the sides, and they each have a set of furry bolsters covering 3 sides about 5" tall. Do you think that they are warm enough?? Would they let me know somehow if they were cold?? Thanks for any input. 
Laurie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Laurie,
I think you would know by just feeling their paw pads etc.I think they are probably just fine.They'd snuggle up if they were really cold I think.
Quit worrying--:hug: Your a good mom! :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh dear! I would freeze my tookiss off at that temp! I'm so spoiled for warmth, 50 sounds so cold! Why do they leave your bed at midnight? I would think they'd love to stay nestled in with you all night and you'd all be warmer!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurie, I'll bet they are just fine. If you are worried, just get some inexpensive baby receiving blankets to put in their crates. As long as they aren't in a drafty area, I bet they stay cozy and comfortable.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Christy - I would love to have them stay but when hubby comes to bed he puts them in their crates, and they are so used to it that they get off sometimes before he comes up and go in there on their own. When they were small, and fewer in numbers, they did sleep with us. But 3 in the bed is a bit much, and at 4am they are licking our faces!!

Susan, they are on human bed pillows, surrounded by the furry bolsters and on top of a furry bed topping - think I should do more?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Laurie,
Your bedroom is 10 degrees celcius (50F) at night!? Wow, I'd be more worried about you and your husband than the boys! (dogs) That is pretty cold! brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, but we have lots of down comforters & warm jammies. I think I am at the point where I need to bring out the electric blanket too. I am just tired of paying $600 monthly heating bills - it is a killer!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, I hear ya! We put the heat down to 19 degrees celcius in the winter, only becuause I want it that cool. My wife is a HEAT freak!! If I put it any lower.....:fish:

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurie, I bet they are just fine. If you are worried, get up in the middle of the night and see if any of them are shivering. I bet they aren't. If they were they could burrow under the furry bed topping, right?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I am just tired of paying $600 monthly heating bills - it is a killer!!!


YIKES!! I thought mine was bad this last month, but that's more than twice mine! :jaw: OK I see now, it's the hubbys wish. I thought they just jump off the bed at that point because they wanted too.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Laurie, I'm sure they're just fine. Like Ryan, I'd be more concerned about YOU and DH. As much as it is recommended to sleep in a cool room it's definitely not meant to be THAT low! I totally understand the pain with the bill though. Is there a way you could heat up the room with a small electrical heater or something similar? I think there are great products out there, that are safe, efficient AND economically great.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Laurie, now come on you know the solution for both you and hubby and the dogs.  *FLEECE BLANKETS*. Now get tying.:whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie, we have the same thing going on here. I just bought some new down blankets for the crates at Walmart for only $7.00 ea. When the boys get up in the morning they feel nice and warm.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paige, I just did two more fleece blankets as gifts - but I keep mine on the family room couch for my TV watching. 

Leeann, maybe that is what I will try to find. When the dogs are on my bed, they all lay on the down, and on my side cause we just got the comfort select bed, and keep it real squishy, so they just burrown down on my side. I will have to look in Walmart - maybe they sell them online. I hate to shop. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Laurie,
DH just opened our heating bill yesterday and I have now been put on heating restrictions. I really hate being cold, but the bills are just insane! Hopefully Teddy will be nice and warm with his setup, last night he snuggled under the covers until I had to move him!:biggrin1:
It does sound like you have the 3 L's are well set up for the colder temps, it sounds really comfortable!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie the ones I got were on clearance 50% off, I just looked on line and did not see them. They are just down throws and they fit perfect in the crate for snuggling. 
Don’t you just love the select comfort bed… Riley snuggles right up to me on my side also, I keep it at 40.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think the only solution is more dogs. They will all be breathing in the room and warm it up!

I think you get used to your surroundings and they are probably fine. Our first few weeks here even the always cold maltese would lay in front of the fan! Now both the girls snuggle under the covers when it hits 60 outside!

Amanda


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

you could also go to Joanns and get one of those fleece throws you don't have to sew. I'm not sure how they work, but they are fleece. I think I have seen them in Wal-mart too (fabric section). I just purchased a yard of fleece and coordinating bias tape and sewed it around the edges. It looks nice and so that everyone knows it is Bailey's I embroidered her name on the edging.

Heck if I had Bailey in the bed with me, it would be to keep my toes warm. My house is at 62-64 and my combo electric/gas is well over $200 a month and I don't live in a really big house _and_ it is just me (and now Bailey). She is getting crate trained and is all snuggly and warm in it with her new blanket.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Paige, I just did two more fleece blankets as gifts - but I keep mine on the family room couch for my TV watching.
> 
> Leeann, maybe that is what I will try to find. When the dogs are on my bed, they all lay on the down, and on my side cause we just got the comfort select bed, and keep it real squishy, so they just burrown down on my side. I will have to look in Walmart - maybe they sell them online. I hate to shop. Thanks for the idea.


Make small ones for there crates. I made a big one for Axl and she loves it.
I too, just made two more for gifts. I think I am finally done now or aleast for awhile.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I did make one for them, and I have material for another so I think I will make the last one and put them in their crates. I will have to find just one more, or order extra material next time. Thanks guys.


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

Lauri,

We have bitter cold temps here and I also turn the heat way down at night. My bedroom is also the coldest room in the house. I lay a flannel blanket down on the crate floor and I also put her bed in the crate to cuddle in. Then I take a big flannel blanket and put it over the entire crate also. Believe me, that is very warm in there. YOur dog is fine... last night we had near 0 temps. WE get way below zero windchills all winter long .

Roe


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> I think the only solution is more dogs. They will all be breathing in the room and warm it up!
> 
> I think you get used to your surroundings and they are probably fine. Our first few weeks here even the always cold maltese would lay in front of the fan! Now both the girls snuggle under the covers when it hits 60 outside!
> 
> Amanda


Ha ha ha I like amanda's solution-- or a new California King bed with room for all of you? seriously, I think they are fine--Jasper after all likes to lie in the snow-- they do run hotter than we do. I do worry about you thought-- all that shivering can't be good for you.

ps. how do you like your sleep comfort bed? has it helped with achy-ness?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

We are suppose to hit a record LOW tonight here....our bedroom is the coldest in the house too. I turn the heat to 66 at night and I am not sure what the bedroom temp., but the dogs are sleeping on the bed with us. Casper likes to sleep with it a little on the cold side.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy , we seem to be fine in the cold under our blankets - and I have to say to you and anyone dealing with fibro and issued like that - that the comfort select bed is the BEST THING I EVER BOUGHT!! It is expensive, and I asked my rhuematologist for a script to see if the Ins Co will pay for any of it, which I doubt they will, but I love it. Prior to getting it, I made it till 2am, then I had to go to my son's (who is away at college) bed cause my back hurt so bad. Now, NO back pain at all!!! It is great!! I am at a 35 - it kinda feels like a water bed!! 
I do hope the pups are ok, but I will put some extra blankets in there too. I know they play and lay down in the snow, but they are moving all the time out there , but I thought during sleep, they might get cold. I wish that they slept till 7-8, then we would allow them to sleep with us, but they are such a pain at 4am!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie~ I've been wondering about Tori being cold, too. We leave the thermostat set at 58* at night but, the heater rarely comes on. She's in her crate w/several blankets and it's covered top and sides, w/a large comforter. I got a great deal on a cute fleece hoodie from Pet Edge so, I put it on her to sleep in a few nights. Well, I guess she either didn't need it, or didn't like it, because in the morning she'd managed to take it off! ound: After that, I've decided to stop worrying about it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy I cant remember what your stairs were like in your house but one of the reasons we got the comfort select bed was because we wanted a king size bed but could not get a regular king size mattress up our stairs. The bed comes in like 6 boxes making it easy to get up the stairs. We LOVE this bed, defiantly a must buy especially if it will help with your pain.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It really is the best and I have only had it for a week!! They come in with all these small boxes and within 20 minutes you have a king bed set up, it is amazing!! And great for the pressure pain points, elbows, shoulders, hips, etc.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Holy COLD! I'm such an AZ wimp with thin blood, I was worried about my pups and bedroom gets down to 68 degrees at night. LMBO
Stay warm there! Sheesh, I'm originally from NJ, but I sure DON'T miss that COLD!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We keep our temp at 65 at night. Our bedroom is in the basement, but it is heated. Kodi snuggles between our pillows, but Shelby doesn't like to be hot. So she sleeps at the foot of the bed with the fan blowing on her.

I think you would know if they were cold. I have found that fleece keeps them the warmest. My cats have fleece beds that they sleep in and they must be warm, because they are all stretched out.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I am taking everyones advise and making fleece blankets for them all right now!! I refuse to go up to bed till they are done!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, I made the no-sew fleece blanket to put in the little pet tent from IKEA. Well, the dogs really showed no interest in it, but the cats loved it, so now it belongs to them. But not before Kodi pulled the fleece blanket out and claimed it as his. :biggrin1: He is very fresh!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well he may be fresh, but he is sweet!! Being that Havs seem to like to be up, on top of things, and viewing the room, I am not surprised that they didnt like being in a tent. I am not sure if my would like that either. Well I just finished the blankets, so we will see how they do tonight.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:whoo:Let me know how they like them, I will have to make some for the boys crates. I have beds in the crates now, but they push them forward in the summer, so I only keep them in during the cold months. I know they love laying on the couch with us at night on our fleece blankets. 

What fabric print did you use?

You know I even used the fleece to make a tent around my daughters bunk bed, they even tie back.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie you made all those tonight?? I need to start learning how to make some of these..

Paige, I would love to see a picture of the tent you made around your daughters bed. I love decorating and different ideas.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurief said:


> .... I wish that they slept till 7-8, then we would allow them to sleep with us, but they are such a pain at 4am!!!!


Laurie, thanks to the forum we solved the 4am wake-ups with Jasper (for us it was 6a)-- you may lose a few nights sleep-- but what we did if he woke us up we put him in his crate- door closed-- and ignored his whines-- the loss of freedom and/or bed priviledges keeps them both quiet now until we get up at 7:30 or even 9 on the weekends-- Jasper actually likes his crate better than the bed - but he likes the door open so simply putting him back in with the door closed cured him.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maybe I can convince hubby to try that this weekend. If DH comes up late, the girls get off themselves and he find them in their crates already. Every so often, Logan does too. He has to check the doors cause recently he came up and all three had gone to their crates on their own, he thought I did it, and at 4am, he had Logan licking his ear!! So now he has to check the doors too!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie,

I see you've already found a solution!  I think the fleece blankets will help alot, but I do think that they probably handle the cold a bit better than the humans, since they do have a built in 'fur coat'. lol  I hear ya on BIG bills, We drop it to about 68 at night, but we've had a mild winter, I'm sure we'd be alot lower if it were colder this year. My husband really hates the power bill. lol, I can't blame him.

I'd also look into a space heater, I use one at my office and I do have one at the house, but I never, ever leave it on (or even plugged in) when I'm not at home, it is a newer one with the protective technology, but still...

I also have a heating blanket and a heating pad!

Hey, there's an idea...a small heating pad under the crates or heating blanky  heh.

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I too turn down my thermostat at night to about 60-62 degrees. My bedroom is also the coldest so i know it gets in the 50's. I also crack a window at night because i love the fresh air. My DH and I sleep better in those conditions (under our down comforter). My dogs are in the warmer section of the house. Plus they have plenty of blankets & warm beds. Besides, the LOVE the cold. I cant get them inside when its cold or snowy out.


----------

